

Twitter introduces targeted censorship - radley
http://blog.twitter.com/2012/01/tweets-still-must-flow.html

======
Anon84

         Starting today, we give ourselves the ability to
         reactively withhold content from users in a specific
         country — while keeping it available in the rest of the
         world.

------
Shihan
Twitter is turning to the dark side...

------
cleaver
Yay freedom?

